# Car Boot Find



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hi , I bought an old "Resto" incablock the other week but I can't find any reference to the name !

Does anyone know of it ?

Cheers , neil


----------



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the fella , needs a clean though


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice little piece - - maybe about 35mm? and commensurate with the timeframe of around the 50's at a guess early 60's. It may well be one of the myriad of small Swiss manufacturers who failed to survive the Quartz revolution. :yes:

Switzerland's watch industry had lots of small makers, almost cottage industry sized with comparatively few workers/watchmakers and assemblers who would make watches for retailers as well as under their own names. Records have been lost or swallowed up as the larger companies took over or bought out the smaller ones to survive. HTH a tad, research may or may not show these up eventually! Good Luck, let us know if you find out anything.

:weed


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

do love a good search at a boot sale, i never seem to be the lucky one though


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

Let's have a peep at the movement if possible. Clueso may discover somesing!

Mike


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

nice find mate.

you do have to be there at the crack of dawn to find anything these days !


----------



## Snapper (Jul 22, 2013)

Hey no lol id bin to another car boot before i went to the one i found it at and it was only Â£2 lol


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

I bought a watch this week, a strange thing called an Alias Kim :blink: , it's an automatic skeleton watch with no dial but the bottom plate is guilloched (Engine turned??)...



















I've no idea what the movement is as the top plate has been removed to such an extent that the ID appears to have gone with it! I presume it's a Chinese offering though!!

the watch is a good size at around 41mm excluding crown (46mm with crown) and 22mm lugs!

It came boxed with warranty card similar to Seiko ones but isn't dated and I suspect it would have sold for around Â£40 new!

I paid Â£4 for it and think I was robbed!! :yes: :lol: 

*EDIT- I just googled and found their website, they say it's 40mm (probably correct as I measured it with a tape measure!!)*

*They sell them at Â£78.93 but the plate is not engine turned :huh: (looks nicer with it!!)*

Cheers, John


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

John,

BUNG it on ebay and call it "Rare Skeleton Watch Possibly Swiss!" BUY IT NOW Â£****.


----------



## sharpie87 (Aug 5, 2013)

nice resto, sure that crystal will polish up nicely


----------

